# Vilous



## ijp290 (Jan 5, 2010)

For those of you who've heard of the place, I love you.

I'm looking for two chapters of the "World of Vilous" Novella written by trancy.Mick (Mick39). These are Part 3 of Green Chapter, and part 7 of Blue Chapter. I'm going to translate them into english. I've got the rest of Green and Blue chapters (untranslated, yet), I just need those two parts.


----------



## Relzyrx (Jul 12, 2011)

This might be it, but I wouldn't know. I can't read Japanese.
http://web.archive.org/web/20060828222812/http://www.trancymick.com/text.html


----------

